# XML Export und Import eines Files. gibts Tutorials o.ä?



## guinness005 (19. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

arbeite gerade an einer Webapplikation (Einnahme/-Ausgaberechnungs Manager).

da sind in einer hsql-DB Buchungskategorien gespeichert. Einfache Stringwerte wie (ID, Name) "1", "Food" und "2", "Beverages" usw.

hab da scho mit DOM herumprobiert um da ein xml File aus diesen Strings zu generieren (verwende ne Hashmap) und verwende als Architektur Model View Controller 2.

Ich möchte so ein xml File natürlich auch importieren.

Wie gehe ich da ambesten vor? gibts tutorials? habe nichts finden können .. 

vielleicht kann  mir wer helfen? danke

sourcecode poste ich morgen.

mfg


----------



## SilentJ (19. Nov 2007)

www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-xml.htm
Javainsel XML


----------



## guinness005 (19. Nov 2007)

Ok, danke erstmal.

Das mit dem xml-Import fällt flach.

Was ich brauche ist nun ein Beispiel wie ich eine Xml Datei auf den Browser eines Clients schreibe und die xml Datei dem Client als Download anbiete!!

Hat da wer was? danke mfg


----------

